# quadrant, quadrilatère, quadrature, quadruple, quadragénaire, etc. - prononciation du préfixe "quadr-" : [kadʁ-] / [kwadʁ-]]



## Kajeetah

Bonjour,
j'ai vu que quadrant pouvait se prononcer _cadran_ ou _kwadran_ (comme dans quadrilatère)
Je me demande quelle serait la prononciation la plus appropriée dans mon contexte: monde antique, un haruspice qui lit dans les entrailles d'un animal et qui en est au *quadrant* relatif aux enfers.
Merci!


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

Je le prononce [ka-] par défaut.
Penses-tu que le contexte fasse préférer une prononciation ([ka-] ou [kwa-]) à l'autre ?

(pardon ; il manquait le _w_)


----------



## Kajeetah

En fait comme c'est de l'oral (film doublé) je n'ai pas envie que le spectateur ait l'image d'un cadran solaire qui lui vienne à l'esprit. Du coup si l'un et l'autre peuvent se dire, je préfère kwa pour la désambiguïsation et aussi parce que ça sonne plus latin. 
Mais je préfère me renseigner avant de le soumettre au client.


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai toujours prononcé "quadrant" comme "cadran" dont c'est d'ailleurs un doublet et n'ai jamais entendu l'autre prononciation en France. Mais votre idée de l'utiliser pour la désambuguïsation est sensée et certainement efficace.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prononciations sont en effet possibles, mais je n'ai jamais entendu que celle en [ka-], qui me semble beaucoup plus courante ; jamais [kwa-]. Selon le TLFi :


> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [kadʀɑ̃]. Littré, Martinet-Walter 1973, Rob. 1985 [ka-]. Mais Barbeau-Rodhe 1930, _Lar. Lang. fr._ [k(w)a-] et Warn. 1968 [kwa-]. V. _quadr(i)-_. Homon. _cadran_.






Kajeetah said:


> ou _kwadran_ (comme dans quadrilatère)


Sauf que l'on dit aussi [*k*adʁilatɛʁ], qui est d'ailleurs ce que je dis moi-même.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je n'utilise que la prononciation en [ka], ce qui ne prouve rien mais, chaque fois que je l'ai utilisée, je me suis vu dans l'obligation d'épeler les trois premières lettres afin de lever toute ambigüité.


----------



## Kajeetah

Merci pour vos retours!
Je vais le proposer en espérant que ça passera.

@Maître Capello : alors je propose quadrature


----------



## Bezoard

Pour quadrilatère et quadrature, je crois que j'use indifféremment de l'une ou l'autre prononciations.
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce [ka] presque tous les termes commençant par le préfixe _quadr-_. Il y a toutefois quelques termes pour lesquels je pourrais dire tant [ka] que [kwa], sans savoir exactement ce que je dis spontanément, notamment _quadrature_…
[…]


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Je cherchais le mot "quadruple" dans le dictionnaire aujourd'hui et j'ai vu qu'on peut le prononcer comme [kadʀypl] ou [kwadʀypl]. Quelle prononciation est plus courante, à votre avis ? (Est-ce que c'est une différence régionale ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

A mon avis, la prononciation la plus fréquente est [kwadʀypl] et je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des différences régionales.

Forvo possède trois prononciations sans accent régional, dont deux font entendre [kwadʀypl] et une [kadʀypl] :
Prononciations pour quadruple en Français (de quadruple saut à quadruple croche)

A noter que le Wiktionnaire n'indique qu'une seule prononciation : [kwadʀypl]
Le Robert en ligne propose les deux prononciations.

Un message sur le forum du site FrançaisFacile indique quelques listes de mots contenant la syllabe "_qua_" et la prononciation requise : [kwa], [ka] ou les deux.
Il semble que la prononciation [kwa] rappelle l'origine latine, et soit donc plus utilisée pour des mots techniques ou rares (_quatuor, quark..._), tandis que [ka] est associée aux mots plus courants (_qualité, quarante..._).
_quadruple _est entre les deux


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des différences régionales


Je pense que si.  Je dis [kadʁypl], sans [w], comme la majorité de mes compatriotes.


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble que [kadʁypl], sans [w], est aussi le plus fréquent autour de moi (Paris), plus que dans mon enfance, peut-être. Bizarrement, je crois que pour ma part, je prononce le [w] dans "quadruple croche", appris dans l'enfance,  mais pas dans "quadruple saut", expression plus moderne pour moi et qui ne fait pas partie de mon vocabulaire normal.


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> Il me semble que [kadʁypl], sans [w], est aussi le plus fréquent autour de moi (Paris)



Dans le même contexte, j'ai plutôt l'impression du contraire. C'est donc très subjectif (peut-être les effets du confinement depuis un mois  )


----------



## itka

Pour moi (sud-est) je dis [kadʁypl] _(ou plutôt [kadʁyplə] ... vous pouvez vraiment prononcer [pl] en finale sans appui vocalique ?)_ et je n'ai même jamais entendu autre chose !
Donc, c'est au choix...


----------



## DearPrudence

Quand j'ai lu le titre, bizarrement, je croyais que ça porterait sur la fin du mot et sans réfléchir sur la première syllabe, j'ai prononcé [kadʀypl].
Mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout [kwadʀypl] que j'entends dans "quadruple champion du monde".


----------



## Yendred

itka said:


> vous pouvez vraiment prononcer [pl] en finale sans appui vocalique ?



Eh oui  Forvo n'a que des expressions où le mot n'est pas seul donc l'enchainement avec le mot suivant fait entendre un [ə], mais quand le mot est tout seul, c'est bien [kwadʀy*pl*] ou [kadʀy*pl*] (du moins à Paris !). Écouter sur le Robert en ligne (et encore, je trouve que le locuteur fait entendre une très infime vocalisation qui pourrait être évitée).


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai vérifié la prononciation dans quelques ouvrages. Il y a un siècle, Martinon ne connaissait que la prononciation [kwa]. Fouché il y a un demi-siècle, connaissait les deux mais recommandait encore nettement [kwa]. Sur les informateurs de Martinet & Walter, plus des deux tiers prononcent [kwa]. Warnant, le plus récent, présente au contraire d'abord [ka] et ajoute parfois [kwa].
Cela confirme que la prononciation [ka] tend à se substituer à la prononciation jadis réputée seule correcte (à Paris) : [kwa].


----------



## OLN

Je dis [kadʁypl], plutôt [kadʀyple] que [kwadʀyple] (fratrie de quatre) et sans hésiter [kwadʀilatεʀ]. 
Je ne sais pas ce qui est plus juste, puisque comme tous les francophones, j'ai appris le français en répétant ce qui se dit dans mon entourage.


----------



## Lacuzon

Yendred said:


> Il semble que la prononciation [kwa] rappelle l'origine latine, et soit donc plus utilisée pour des mots techniques ou rares (_quatuor, quark..._), tandis que [ka] est associée aux mots plus courants (_qualité, quarante..._).
> _quadruple _est entre les deux


Bonsoir,

C'est aussi mon impression.


----------



## yuechu

Comment prononcez-vous la première syllabe de "quadragénaire" ? J'ai trouvé [ka] et [kwa] dans le dictionnaire Wordreference.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi c'est [ka-].


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi également, et sans la moindre ambiguïté.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi aussi, mais curieusement, je prononcerais l'abréviation _quadra_ [kwa]: les problèmes des quadras [kwadras].


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour moi c'est [kwa-].


----------



## Oddmania

Pour moi aussi c'est *[kwa-]*, comme dans _quadrature_.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi c'est *[ka-]*, comme dans _quadrature !   _
(pour être honnête, je crois que je dis tantôt l'un, tantôt l'autre, mais plus ka.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Selon le TLFi, c'est [kwa]:


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que ce n'est pas selon le _TLFi_, mais selon le _Morphalou_. Le _TLFi_ indique quant à lui les deux prononciations :
_quadrature_ : [k(w)adʀaty:ʀ]
_quadragénaire_ : [kwadʀaʒenε:ʀ], [ka-]


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> selon le _Morphalou_


Oui, d'accord.


----------



## danielc

Je dis  [ka-]


----------



## Stéphane89

Pour moi c'est [kwa-], tant dans _quadragénaire _que dans _quadruple _et _quadrature.  _

Il n'y a que pour _quadrant _que j'aurais hésité car j'avoue que je ne connaissais pas ce mot. Instinctivement, je l'aurais sans doute prononcé [ka-] par analogie avec _cadran._


----------



## JClaudeK

StefKE said:


> je l'aurais sans doute prononcé [ka-] par analogie avec _cadran._


C'est justement pour faire la différence que je  prononce  _quadrant  _[kwa-].


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pour ma part aucun risque d'ambiguïté entre _cadran_ et _quadrant_ ; le contexte clarifiera le sens voulu. D'ailleurs, à l'écrit, beaucoup de gens écrivent l'un pour l'autre, et réciproquement, mais on comprend quand même le sens voulu. 

En tout cas, je prononce ces deux termes à l'identique (donc [ka-]) sans me poser de questions existentielles…


----------

